# Please HELP Identify this transfer?!?!?!



## banistr (Sep 10, 2014)

This transfer was bought overseas (India) and I need to find a wholesale supplier here in the states, but no one seems to know exactly what it is. I was told it was some sort of VINYL transfer and not plastisol.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## banistr (Sep 10, 2014)

I guess I should mention that I need several hundred of these.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

banistr said:


> This transfer was bought overseas (India) and I need to find a wholesale supplier here in the states, but no one seems to know exactly what it is. I was told it was some sort of VINYL transfer and not plastisol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That looks like a vinyl transfer, I would try Transfer Express or Stahls.


----------



## banistr (Sep 10, 2014)

shayscorner said:


> That looks like a vinyl transfer, I would try Transfer Express or Stahls.



I've tried Stahl's and the require a outline color around all the letters...which I don't entirely understand.


----------



## shayscorner (Jan 6, 2009)

banistr said:


> I've tried Stahl's and the require a outline color around all the letters...which I don't entirely understand.


You can also try F&M Expressions, though it would not be a vinyl transfer but you might get what you need. If you have time, maybe order samples from them. I've used them on many of my jobs and I'm very pleased with the work they do.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a vinyl transfer that I have seen. Manufactured in Japan but I do not have any supplier information.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've seen them come from China as well. They call them PET heat transfers. Here's an example from alibaba:

alibaba.com/product-detail/quality-screen-printed-PET-heat-transfer_60085473597.html

This particular one says it's screen print.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

banistr said:


> This transfer was bought overseas (India) and I need to find a wholesale supplier here in the states, but no one seems to know exactly what it is. I was told it was some sort of VINYL transfer and not plastisol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For me it is water based transfer on polyester sheet. 
The advantage of waterbased is that most can withstand industrial wash. 

If you are in Europe I can gives you address (uk, germany, netherlands) that makes the same


----------



## banistr (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info...Im in the US. Can't seem to find a supplier here.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You have J&A international you should write to uk facilities , as I think they do have a US reseller


----------



## rossfiber (Aug 10, 2020)

banistr said:


> This transfer was bought overseas (India) and I need to find a wholesale supplier here in the states, but no one seems to know exactly what it is. I was told it was some sort of VINYL transfer and not plastisol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i know its 5 years old post but i want to know from where did you buy this transfer paper in india? i can't find a plastisol heat transfer paper supplier in india.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

rossfiber said:


> i know its 5 years old post but i want to know from where did you buy this transfer paper in india? i can't find a plastisol heat transfer paper supplier in india.


 Err.. Does it look like paper?
Here... give them a call.

https://www.indiamart.com/proddetail/heat-transfer-pet-film-19220717691.html


----------



## rossfiber (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks Mate. i will check it out. are pet heat trasnfer and plastisol heat transfer same?


----------

